# Kent History Forum



## oldscrote (Jun 28, 2011)

I sadly have to report that this fine site has closed down.It was a fine repository for a lot of Kent's history and I for one will miss it.I logged on tonight at about 3 mins to midnight and at twelve on the dot this message appeared.

http://www.kenthistoryforum.co.uk/index.php


----------



## night crawler (Jun 28, 2011)

So apart from what it said was there any reason for closeing down.


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope I have no idea what caused the closure.Possibly the admin were getting stressed out by the work load.Thank god we've got such a stalwart chap in Krela.


----------



## caiman (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me of that excellent site. I'd forgotten how interesting it is.


----------



## Walrus75 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sad to see it go, twas indeed a very good site.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 11, 2011)

The forum is now up and running again.


----------

